# The dreaded clutch slip



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Guys,

My cars developed the dreaded clutch slip, i noticed it yesterday in 5th when putting my foot down.

Stage 2 remapped \ 3" downpiped in the summer, and i hardly drive it now, its now my Sunday driver

Ive been reading up on here, Mr Clutch has quoted me £590 all in for OEM clutch and slave cylinder, or £520 just clutch alone. Which doesnt seem too bad to me, but ive read on here that you should replace the DMF also (which isnt cheap)

Can you buy a kit, that contains all 3 parts (clutch, slave cylinder and DMF) - so i can get my mech to fit?

I presume this is the most cost effective way....

Comments \ advice.

(does this happen on MK1 Leon Cupra R's \ S3's with BAM engines, i cant see anything on these models , but only had a quick look)

Cheers!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

The general consensus is to get the clutch / flywheel and slave all done at the same time as most of the cost is labour.

£590 not including the flywheel seems a fair price, certainly get the slave changed, it's a cheap part and IMO a very weak element of the system.

Just as much as an issue on the S3 (happened on mine) would imagine the same can be said for the Leon.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I had mine done a couple of thousand miles ago 3 part in the usual sense of disc pressure plate and slave cyl/release bearing.
Bought the oem lux kit myself and got local mech to fit.It worked out around 500 UK all in.
I just asked them to check if flywheel was still good,if not ,they or I would have ordered new one with the box off.


----------



## briancope (Jan 25, 2014)

If in any doubt whatsoever, go for the full monty of clutch/flywheel and slave cylinder all done as per Ian_W's initial advice.

With stuff such as the clutch and timing belt servicing I would take caution and allow the mechanic to supply the parts if they are reasonably priced. That way, should you have a failure, the mechanic cannot blame faulty parts on you which is a potential nightmare.

You could also half expect the master cylinder to throw a wobbler after the bleeding process, there seems to be a weak point with this piece. It sits in the drivers footwell just above the clutch pedal and is a sub £100 part.

I had an OEM master cylinder replacement due to low clutch pedal action (the pedal wouldn't spring back up fully in cold weather) and had to replace it seven months later as it would not bleed the new clutch.

Where are you located as some peeps may be able to recommend a decent clutch specialist in your area?


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Not much to add, everything has been covered - All 3 pieces done at the same time by someone who knows what they're doing. If you're in the north-west let me know because I know a specialist garage which do no other work than fitting clutch and fly's all day every day.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm down in Kent guys. Thanks for all ur input. I think I'll go to Dean at 4 rings. 750 all up excluding flywheel

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

manikm said:


> I'm down in Kent guys. Thanks for all ur input. I think I'll go to Dean at 4 rings. 750 all up excluding flywheel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


But you need to get the flywheel done? 750 for supplying clutch and labour is over the odds, really taking the p*ss I'm sure others will attest...

Here is a set of Sachs DMF, clutch friction and housing plates and concentric slave cylinder:

357.99 delivered and I'm sure it may be had cheaper elsewhere... I had my clutch and fly fitted by a garage that SPECIALISES in fitting clutches and flywheels all day and every day and their labour cost was 300 pounds. You can even get them to verify, Railway Motors in Westhoughton! 4Rings pissing up your back. If they were supplying the kit below then fair enough but just the clutch is not good enough.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-1-8-T ... xy-j9SQsjv


----------



## KentKimmie (Jan 13, 2017)

I just had all mine done as clutch was slipping in 5th, also had a gearbox issue so had it all done together, went for a single mass conversion.... best thing I ever did!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

KentKimmie said:


> went for a single mass conversion.... best thing I ever did!


What differences did you find with this set up? Sounds interesting.


----------



## KentKimmie (Jan 13, 2017)

The engine picks up a lot quicker... very noticeable, feels like a gain of torque and just..well..better.
People said it would be noisy and vibrate... I haven't noticed any of that to do honest. All positives for me. 
I'd considered it for a long time and when I needed gearbox work it seemed silly not to do it all at once.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I've noticed in a related post that your exhaust is quite loud which could be masking any noise from your SMF?

Which brand/make of set-up did you go for?


----------



## KentKimmie (Jan 13, 2017)

t'mill said:


> I've noticed in a related post that your exhaust is quite loud which could be masking any noise from your SMF?
> 
> Which brand/make of set-up did you go for?


My exhaust can be loud when hard in... but there isn't any noticeable noise from SMF  that was more of a joke 

I'll double check the brand, it's a German company, got my FMC from them too

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

KentKimmie said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed in a related post that your exhaust is quite loud which could be masking any noise from your SMF?
> ...


That'd be fab if you could check. Do you get any noise or vibration at idle?


----------



## KentKimmie (Jan 13, 2017)

t'mill said:


> KentKimmie said:
> 
> 
> > t'mill said:
> ...


No... the only noticeable differences have been all positives. I was fully prepared for noises and vibrations but so far so good. Had it in about 2 months now

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Dean at 4rings did mine ;-) great job and whilst it was in had new arbs fitted at same time.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> manikm said:
> 
> 
> > I'm down in Kent guys. Thanks for all ur input. I think I'll go to Dean at 4 rings. 750 all up excluding flywheel
> ...


£357.99 + 300 quid labour, aint far off £750

TTSHOP are quoting me £700 all up, inc free wheel alignment.

[email protected] are charging 350 labour, which works out at 75 quid an hour for a 5 hour job.

everytime i mention prices on here, someone always thinks its taking the p1ss. im sure people on here quote lower figures just to look like they are in the know, and that they can always find the best deal.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

From the 4+yrs I've perused this forum the general price range for a clutch kit change with flywheel, slave & master cylinders has been between £800-£1200 from what folk have said they'd paid for the job. So either garages are doing the job quicker (less labour cost) or the actual cost of the items have reduced in price. Who knows!


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

KentKimmie said:


> The engine picks up a lot quicker... very noticeable, feels like a gain of torque and just..well..better.
> People said it would be noisy and vibrate... I haven't noticed any of that to do honest. All positives for me.
> I'd considered it for a long time and when I needed gearbox work it seemed silly not to do it all at once.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I got a Sachs smf myself and when i floor it in 5th or 6th gear it definitely vibrates from 1500 to 2500 rpm as do others i know with smf. Or you have soft springs in the pressure plate or you had a rough car already on the old clutch

My 2ct


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

How can a mechanic tell if the DMF needs changing on a clutch refresh? Does the rivets on the clutch plate score it like on a SMF or do different rules apply?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Beunhaas said:


> KentKimmie said:
> 
> 
> > The engine picks up a lot quicker... very noticeable, feels like a gain of torque and just..well..better.
> ...


Would you still go SMF if you did it again?


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

t'mill said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> > KentKimmie said:
> ...


My old OEM clutch was less than 25k km old and dmf was toasted within 5000 km of BT abuse. With the experience i now have i would probably buy a new dmf, open it up and put stiffer springs in it.
The vibrations in low rpm are present if you give about 50% or more throttle.

Keep in mind that if i was stil on the stock turbo i would definitely put an new OEM dmf clutch in there! Lots of people over spec their parts causing unnececary costs and often less comfort.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Allspeed said:



> How can a mechanic tell if the DMF needs changing on a clutch refresh? Does the rivets on the clutch plate score it like on a SMF or do different rules apply?


Yes it would, smf or dmf.
My own plate was just a lil shy of scoring the flywheel,some burn spots but not excessive.
Essentially ,I suppose when changng , the mech determined the flywheel face was fine.
If I personally had noticed big juddering/whatever then I suppose a new dmf flywheel would have been needed.
As it was I didnt get one so..
Im happy enogh for now.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Beunhaas said:


> My old OEM clutch was less than 25k km old and dmf was toasted within 5000 km of BT abuse. With the experience i now have i would probably buy a new dmf, open it up and put stiffer springs in it.
> The vibrations in low rpm are present if you give about 50% or more throttle.
> 
> Keep in mind that if i was stil on the stock turbo i would definitely put an new OEM dmf clutch in there! Lots of people over spec their parts causing unnececary costs and often less comfort.


 Thanks pal [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

basky said:


> Dean at 4rings did mine ;-) great job and whilst it was in had new arbs fitted at same time.


Did he quote 750 to do it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> manikm said:
> 
> 
> > I'm down in Kent guys. Thanks for all ur input. I think I'll go to Dean at 4 rings. 750 all up excluding flywheel
> ...


Techniclutch have terrible reviews. I Doubt u receive a sachs anything . More like a chocolate replica kit from rowntree

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

does this seem ridiculously cheap? i.e too good to be true?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-1-8-T ... xy-j9SQsjv

ECP are showing two DMF's one circa £450 the other £650


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

manikm said:


> does this seem ridiculously cheap? i.e too good to be true?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-1-8-T ... xy-j9SQsjv
> 
> ECP are showing two DMF's one circa £450 the other £650


Seller: techniclutch [smiley=rifle.gif]

Just Google some reviews on them

Edit: dude you link exactly the same link Tom did and you commented on that yourself already that techniclutch are the cowboys in town.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Beunhaas said:


> manikm said:
> 
> 
> > does this seem ridiculously cheap? i.e too good to be true?
> ...


Yes, i then saw that Techniclutch MADE their own ones, so I thought it might be those ones that the bad reviews were about...

Also, i wasnt sure if the website was the same as the seller

that clears that up!
thanks!


Will avoid. I messaged them and they told me that everything is branded, why are they so bad? dont get it


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

which flywheel is needed (53 plate \ 225 \ BAM)
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... 355&000134

or

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... 9c0&000134


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Not sure if I missed it but any particular reason you don't want to go for OEM? I bought all my bits from TPS a couple of months ago and iirc, the cost wasn't that much more than Euro Car Parts.

It's a job you really don't want to be doing twice / paying for twice so I would go for proven items myself


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

As mentioned earlier :
I only got the 3 piece clutch, no flywheel .
Bear with me , Ill get there 
I bought this with an extra 10% off on top.
http://www.micksgarage.com/ProductDetai ... carid=9903

at the time Iwas looking at flywheels too, just in case and it seemed it was about the same price again on top of the 3 piece kit.
I cant be bothered looking up the exact parts again but have a look at this.
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Flywheel-LUK-AUD ... SwEzxYY8GY

Seems to be our one.. 165kw is the 225 and hence quattro
Check the numbers.

Now check this (photo is illustration only,check the numbers)
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Luk-Dual-Mass-Fl ... Swn1RXIkIM

and compare to your link
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... al+Content

and work away yourself..
seems like it might be better to buy from ecp on ebay than ecp direct ? 
Or 
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Audi-TT-8N9-8N3- ... Sw4hdXIhB9 n so on


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Techniclutch are crap but they supply real parts if you pay for Sachs stuff:

As for the manikm saying that 657.99 isn't far off 750 from 4 rings, yes that's correct but they aren't including the flywheel in that price, try adding a flywheel onto that too.

I even said that you can phone up the garage and ask for verification, I have no reason to lie :lol:... If you wanna pay 750 for a clutch pressure and friction plate and fitted then fair enough but you are essentially being charged 600 for labour because it's the flywheel in the clutch kit that is the expensive part :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm under the impression a clutch fitted is around 600 to 800 fitted Inc vat. That's what it is. Flywheel extra part around 400

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> As mentioned earlier :
> I only got the 3 piece clutch, no flywheel .
> Bear with me , Ill get there
> I bought this with an extra 10% off on top.
> ...


Oh my God. Thank you . The kit on eBay from ecp states the same part number as the more expensive flywheel and includes the clutch kit and is less money. You sir are a legend

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

I've been nursing my clutch for about 3 months now, and the car is a daily drive. They do last quite a long time if you're careful, just remember to drop a gear before accelerating, and be careful accelerating up hills and out of speed limits.

I'd spotted the ebay clutch kit, which is what I plan to fit to mine, but I have two other cars stuck in my garage which can't be left outside (a bare shell and one with no roof!), so I'm trying to hang on for some warmer weather to get the car into my garage where I do at least have a 2-post lift. Assuming of course I can fix the emissions issue and get an MOT!


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

interestingly when you do the car compatibilty for those parts, it says it isnt compatible on my 2003 TT BAM 1.8t Quattro, but is on a 2005 onwards.

cant be right.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

manikm said:


> interestingly when you do the car compatibilty for those parts, it says it isnt compatible on my 2003 TT BAM 1.8t Quattro, but is on a 2005 onwards.
> 
> cant be right.


Try this one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-1...en:8N3&hash=item565c1d78b0:g:F-gAAOxy-j9SQsjv


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

asahartz said:


> manikm said:
> 
> 
> > interestingly when you do the car compatibilty for those parts, it says it isnt compatible on my 2003 TT BAM 1.8t Quattro, but is on a 2005 onwards.
> ...


LOL - no no!


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

manikm said:


> interestingly when you do the car compatibilty for those parts, it says it isnt compatible on my 2003 TT BAM 1.8t Quattro, but is on a 2005 onwards.
> 
> cant be right.


Meh..what can I tell you 
Best you can do is investigate , to be sure or at least as sure as possible that youre buying the right bit .I know myself that its allways a worry as you dont want to supply the wrong bit to your mech then waiting for it to be sent back etc.

explanation sort of :
This applies to other parts too.Maybe you know all this allready.
2 main original oem clutch and flywheel suppliers luk and sachs

Audi's own part numbers will cover both makes but each part supplier will have their own different part number .
These different part numbers will correspond to audis own.
The suppliers like ecp that you buy from should match up the replacement nos,by just entering the reg/vin or whatever but you can do your own investigations for confirmation.

For example
Here we have a luk flywheel with luks ref no at the top of the page , a number youre probably familiar with by now 
http://www.mister-auto.ie/en/flywheel/l ... ypeNr=9903

scroll down and you have some audi part numbers..

ok so then off to
http://www.oemepc.com/audi/part_single/ ... d/0/lang/e

so whats that tell you AA and AC compatible are good for 6 speed manual 4wd 225 engines.
AD which isnt mentioned for that luk number is for 240 BFV ,ie quattro sport engines.(that does have a different clutch/flywheel setup) theyre only from 2005 onwards so maybe thats where the confusion is.

back to the ecp listing on ebay .It has 2 luk numbers ..one is for the replacement 3 piece clutch kit (624 3034 34), the flywheel one is (415 0165 10).

imho , it should match your car .
Beyond that I dont know.
nb the sachs one linked above seems great value bolts too..and should be good ,no numbers at all to worry about


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

KentKimmie said:


> I just had all mine done as clutch was slipping in 5th, also had a gearbox issue so had it all done together, went for a single mass conversion.... best thing I ever did!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Would like to know what SMF you got and confirm that you don't hear any chatter or rattling at idle.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dean @ 4Rings recently done my clutch and dmf which i supplied...

Payed £350 for the labour and got the dmf and clutch from GSF with 45% discount for £400, £750 Total .

you will need the more expensive of the 2 flywheels on a 53 reg .


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Where was it I read a couple of months ago that LUK sell more DMFs in the UK than the rest of the EU combined ?

It seems most garages just want to change the DMF regardless of whether its got over-spec movement or a worn face.

I've just got a parts quote for OE parts for a clutch change, as follows (2001 225Q) :
Clutch cover (pressure plate) - £89.99 including surcharge of £17.85 which is refunded when the old unit is returned within 30 days
Centre plate - £169.99 including surcharge of £36.63 which is refunded when the old unit is returned within 30 days
Slave cylinder / release bearing - £47.99
DMF - £649.99
Bolts for clutch cover - 65p each
Bolts for DMF - £2.10 each

That price of £650 for a DMF is, IMHO, excessive. A Luk or Sachs will be a lot cheaper & I expect they make the OE ones too


----------



## drone (Sep 24, 2014)

Have you heard that old saying "fortune favours the bold"? I did the clutch on my V reg 225C last year, on loc8torpart new clutch/pressure plate/concentric slaves ( luk pressure plate and friction plate, sachs slave cyl) were selling for around 85 quid with freepost, I dropped into a breaker's yard and he sold me a DMF off a crashed audi S3 for £35, iirc the DMF had a similar part number as the one that came off and the service manager at a local seat dealership confirmed the dmf was as new with a rotary movement of about 1 tooth as opposed to about a dozen on the old one. I bought the bolts for the flywheel from the seat dealership.
I got the labour done at the same rate wheeler dealers pay as I did it myself. 2000 miles down the road it's still OK.
The only worry I had was if the new stuff was in balance with the rest of the engine but it seems as smooth as silk.
The most finicky part of the job was replacing the power steering pipes which was a pita.

Here's what I blogged at the time....viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1248657


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

gerontius said:


> Where was it I read a couple of months ago that LUK sell more DMFs in the UK than the rest of the EU combined ?
> 
> It seems most garages just want to change the DMF regardless of whether its got over-spec movement or a worn face.


The garage where mine's booked in for the clutch (specialist indy) said they don't usually replace the DMF on petrol cars. But if I want it doing they quoted an extra £210+vat...

Someone somewhere is making a lot of money from these DMFs.


----------

